# Alutech-Soulrider Team Rudel T-Shirts



## JanikF. (15. Juli 2009)

Die Rudel Supporter Shirts sind jetzt da!

Kauft ihr ein Shirt unterstÃ¼tzt ihr damit aktiv das Rudel, denn ein Teil der Einnahmen geht direkt an den Support des Rudels 

FÃ¼r je 21 â¬ incl. Versand bei www.carrierstyle.de zu bestellen.

Direktlink http://www.carrierstyle.de/index.php?page=index&navi=3&kat=45&sub=28 

zum Beispiel

Anti-Slow






das Dot 4 DuftbÃ¤umchen





oder Rudel Logo





Vielen Dank


----------



## Maui (15. Juli 2009)

Coole Sache.. ich hab schon 3 





*
www.das-rudel.com*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. Juli 2009)

was issn das für ein Tier im Maul des Hundes?


----------



## der-gute (8. August 2009)

es is übrigens ein Meerschweinchen

;-)


----------



## BlokkFmX (21. Januar 2015)

Finde den Duft Baum ganz Lustig


----------

